# REVIEW of Sun Mountain Micro Cart & Bag



## sev112 (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, used my "birthday treat to myself" for 3 or 4 rounds now, so time for feedback. All 4 rounds in p****ing down rain and a lot of wind and leaves.

Sun Mountain Micro Cart (Â£129) and matching MCB bag (Â£109)

Decided to go for a push trolley to take some strain off my back carrying, and didnt want the faff of charging batteries regulalry.

Didnt do too much research other than checking out fleabay.
I had seen the Micro Cart folded down on a society day earlier in teh year - for a 4 wheel trolley it folds down extremely well - important in getting it into the boot of my Peugeot 306 along with the bag and numerous other golfing apparel etc.   The two fit in easily 

The comparable price Motocaddy Push trolley is 3 wheels, made very well and was very tempting, but just would not fold down as small.

The initial fold out/fold down took only a tiny bit of time to work out and is quite simple; the wheels are fixed but are well engineered. Central handle with space for 2 hands; adjustable height.  Umbrella holder very useful and robust in high winds.  "Bag" underneath with 3 zipped areas for food etc - does tend to get muddy in very wet weather.  Good smooth trolley to push. Doesnt feel heavy.  Bag sits on base rest that is shaped to the bottom of the matching bag, so there is a snug and fixed fit - bag does not slide off; for other bags without the macthing base, it acts just like a normal trolley bag support.  Top part of gag fixes in place by semi rigid "arms" which are adjustable, so again dont have to rely on straps and bag sits still in place, irrespective of make. 

Drink/bottle holder beneath handle is good, and there is a good cable brake. 


Matching bag is (so the manufacturers state) designed to fit and be used in conjunction with this trolley.  Obviously the base support matches, but they have apparently laid out the pockets so that there are no pockets on the underside that you need to get to once on teh trolley.  Pockets are massive and numerous - i havent found use for them yet; after carrying for so long it's so nice just to be able to put wet gear, jumpers etc in and not have to guess what teh weather will be in 4 hours time.  

Bag has taken a battering from the rain, but stood up well - nothing inside the bag felt wet.  

Minor point is that with the unmbrella on the side of teh bag in its position, makes it difficult to get to one of teh main pockets. Minor point

For some odd reason there are 15 slots for clubs !  The only possible reason i can think of is that you get 2 choices when you put the club back in  - yeah i know, not particularly obvious.    I think it was just easier to have an even number, with the putter slot added at the front  - who knows.  

Rain cover i though might be more robust, and does seem to be a bit thin, and ttherefore moisture might be getting in. Howevr i am sure this is a design flaw as i think it is fixed the wrong way round (you ought to have to reach under the rain cover to get the club in rain, not come in from above).

Bag has handles on front and back, and the rim of the bag has two widened rim pieces which make it easy to lift vertically.

There is a "strap holder" on the back side - not convinced by this as it's a great spot for rain and mud to splash up from underneath on wet days - i just stuck the strap in one of the pockets. 

One of the pockets is a cooler pocket. The handle section has a magnetic tray section for scorecard and bits and pieces.  


Loaded up, it's a bit hard work pushing it all up the very steep hills we have on our course; and because of the steepness of them you dont get a chance to freewheel it back down in front of you  - you need to hold on to it.  But on a flatter or flat course that would not be an issue. 

Overall very pleased;  i'm looking forward to using it in some nice weather for a change.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 19, 2010)

For some odd reason there are 15 slots for clubs !
		
Click to expand...

The spare one is for your V-Easy


----------



## sev112 (Nov 19, 2010)

Well if you're offering a discount for editing the text to say that ....


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2010)

Well if you're offering a discount for editing the text to say that .... 

Click to expand...

Sev.
He's Scottish.
He doesn't understand the word "discount"
You'll have to explain


----------



## bobmac (Nov 21, 2010)

Well if you're offering a discount for editing the text to say that .... 

Click to expand...


Sev.
He's Scottish.
He doesn't understand the word "discount"
You'll have to explain
		
Click to expand...

That's rich, coming from a car salesman 

Knob


----------

